# صناعة البويات من ابو يوسف



## ابو يوسف (3 يوليو 2009)

تعد منتجات طلاء الأسطح (البويات) عنصراً هاماً وأساسيا للحفاظ على كل أنواع الأبنية المعمارية ـ بما فى ذلك المصانع ـ من عوامل الطقس العادية. وتعد الأخشاب والمعادن غير المطلية عرضة للتدهور خاصة فى المدن حيث يعجل السناج وثانى أكسيد الكربون من ذلك. بالإضافة إلى أثرها الوقائى، تزيد البويات والورنيشات واللاكيهات من جاذبية السلع المصنعة وتطفى لمسة جمالية على المبانى من الخارج والداخل. ويشار إلى الطلاءات التى يتم استخدامها فى المبانى والأثاث وما شابه ذلك كطلاءات معمارية فى مقابل الطلاءات الصناعية المستخدمة فى المواد المصنعة. وتستخدم البويات الصناعية فى طلاء مجموعة متنوعة من المواد مثل المعادن والمنسوجات والمطاط والورق والبلاستيك وكذلك الأخشاب . وعادة ما يتم استخدام البويات المعمارية فى طلاء الأخشاب أو الجدران الجبس. تتبع صناعة البويات قطاع الصناعات الكيميائية. ​ 

وشكرا​ 






​


----------



## الجعفرى (4 يوليو 2009)

رائع اخ ابو يوسف

اتوقع لك مستقبل باهر فى منتدانا 

الى الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (4 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز القسم وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك المميزة ........


----------



## المهندسه ليى (4 يوليو 2009)

مكشور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## REACTOR (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومة و الجهد


----------



## shak69 (5 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الاستاذ ابو يوسف بارك الله فيك ووفقك في عملكم ولا يسعني سوى تقديم الشكر والثناء لهذا الجهد ,انما يدل على اخلاقكم العالية وما تحملون من ثقافة واسعة في كل الميادين , كما اتمنى منكم ان تبين لنا الكميات والاوزان لكافة المواد التي تدخل لصناعة البويات والاصباغ / المائية / والبلاستيكية / والزيتية / وفق المعاير العالمية وبالجداول التي تنصحنا ان نعمل عليها لخلطة بقياس 500 لتر, لك مني الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم هذه عمليات تحت اشراف قسم الخلاطات وليس الانتاج او ادارات الجوده


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## daymalmjd (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## malahy (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة و الجهد
اتوقع لك مستقبل باهر فى منتدانا الى الامام


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## swaaaa (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه الجهود في عندي سؤال عن تصنيع دهان الاكرليك او البلاستيكي وشكرااااااااا


----------



## swaaaa (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا ابو يوسف على هذه الجهود


----------



## حسين مهدي النائلي (31 أغسطس 2010)

الاستاذ ابو يوسف عاش عقلك على موضوع البويات


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاعضاء


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوانى الكرام


----------



## alkhaleelco (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور ابو يوسف


----------



## BEWITHME (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير , معلومات طيبة


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## رسلان ابوليل (5 يناير 2012)

مشكور ابا يوسف


----------



## اباالحسن (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ............مشكور اخ ابو يوسف على الجهد الطيب


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيييييييير


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يناير 2012)

اخوانى الكرام هناك بعض الاجهزه اريد ان اعف كيفيه استعمالها وعلى اي اساس بتطلع النتيجيه بمعنى على اي مواصفه

وشكرا وهناك بعض الصور سوف اضعها هنا

وشكرا




Digital Pull_off Adhesion Tester





Dupont Impact Tester





Flexibility Tester for Putty





Intelligent Krebs Viscometer





leveling tester





Precise Oven





sagging tester





saltspray





Taber pH Meter





Thermometer and Hygrometer





Versatile Sand_Milling Dispersing_Agitator

ارجو الرد يااخوانى فأنا فعلا محتاج اعرف طريقه هذه الاجهزه ولماذا استخدمهم


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 يناير 2012)

*ارجو الرد يااخوانى فأنا فعلا محتاج اعرف طريقه هذه الاجهزه ولماذا استخدمهم*​


----------



## عزالدين احمد (28 يناير 2012)

اخي ابو يوسف والله ان مواضيعك قيمة جدا ووفقك ربي الى مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## عزالدين احمد (28 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر:20:


----------



## كيميائيه1 (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن صناعة الراتنج الكيل سليكون لو سمحت الذي يعتبر ماده ضروريه لصناعات الدهانات لو سمحت والك مني كل الاحترام


----------



## egyscream (13 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايدك استاذ ابو يوسف
وجزاك ربي خيرا


----------



## salahiks (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي ابو يوسف ممنون


----------



## mhmoudsed (19 نوفمبر 2012)

والله يا ابو يوسف اناسعيدجدابيك وتمنالك كل التوفيق وعلي فكرة في شروع مصنع بتمنا مشوتك


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## khalid elnaji (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## hopeeghospital (5 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاعضاء


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاعضاء


----------



## جنتل غزة (1 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (12 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (23 أبريل 2015)

many thanks


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (26 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم 
اولا مشكور على المشاركة الطيبة لك 
ثانيا عندى مشكلة فى معجون جاهز بيفرول من السكينة الأولى مع العلم ان المدن هو بروبلين جليكول


----------



## zeema2005 (10 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## رامي علي (8 نوفمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم 
مع مجموعه من الزملاء نحن بصدد البدء في محاولة تصنيع دهان مائي (Acrylic Coating) لتطبيقه علي الاسطح الخرسانية و المعدنية.
الغرض من الدهان ان يعمل كعازل مائي مع و حرار عن طريق عكس اشعة الشمس
هل تتكرم حضرتك بالمساعدة و امدادنا بالتركيبة المناسبة


----------



## د.عماد (13 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا احتاج تركىبه معجون وطلاء بلاستىكى لان الاسعار عاليه جدا وعندة حوالى 5000متر اريد دهانهم لامر هام ولكم جزيل شكرى


----------

